# Enclosures - Multiple Boards



## BuddytheReow (Nov 1, 2020)

What would be a good size enclosure for a dual or even triple effect pedal? Not sure if there's one big enough for three but just curious. I'm considering a dual dirt pedal and seeing if I can add a boost for the third effect if size allows me.


----------



## Robert (Nov 1, 2020)

There are some exceptions, but 1590XX will fit two of most of the 125B sized projects here without any troubles.

1590DD will fit three.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 1, 2020)

Depends on the circuit, you can get two into a 1590BB. Three in a 1590XX if you use a small one knob boost. 1590DD for sure will fit three of most of the boards here.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 1, 2020)

Awesome.  Thanks. I guess the next question is it worth it to put multiples in one enclosure? I guess there is no wrong answer


----------



## Grubb (Dec 29, 2020)

When I get to building them, I'd really like to put the Malachite, Tyrian and Sanguine all in one box. Could I wire it to only have one on at a time? E.g. when I hit the button for the Tyrian, the other two are off automatically and I don't have to press 2 buttons.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 29, 2020)

And when you want the sanguine you step on it and the other two turn off?


----------



## Grubb (Dec 29, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> And when you want the sanguine you step on it and the other two turn off?


Ideally 😁 It would also need a bypass switch that turns them all off.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 30, 2020)

Grubb said:


> When I get to building them, I'd really like to put the Malachite, Tyrian and Sanguine all in one box. Could I wire it to only have one on at a time? E.g. when I hit the button for the Tyrian, the other two are off automatically and I don't have to press 2 buttons.


You could do it with 3 Intelligent Relay Bypass Module. You don't need a "main bypass", as the active pedal can be turned off with its own footswitch.
From the product page:


> Channel Switching Mode​Channel Switching Mode is designed for use in multi-in-one combination effects pedals.   When Channel Switching Mode is enabled only one effect can be active at a time.
> Pressing any footswitch automatically activates that effect and bypasses any other active effect on the same control bus. Pressing the active footswitch again bypasses the effect.


----------



## Grubb (Dec 30, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> You don't need a "main bypass", as the active pedal can be turned off with its own footswitch.


Champion, this is great news. Thanks!


----------

